# HELP! leopard gecko choking on food :(



## beckyl92 (Aug 21, 2009)

i fed her a mini meal worm and her body keeps spazzing..
i think shes choking on it im not sure..
what do i do?
the meal worm is the size between her eyes so i know it wasn't too big.


----------



## steffy curtis (Mar 15, 2009)

is it a baby lizard? i no it sounds stupid maybe it was too small :S


----------



## beckyl92 (Aug 21, 2009)

i think shes about 10 week.
shes fine now


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

my three push thier food down by s'ing thiers necks it sometimes looks like thier struggling


----------



## warden1974 (Sep 24, 2007)

I think what your describing is the leo forcing the food down into its stomach by stretching its body, my old leo used to do it every time she ate.  I don't think its anything to worry about. SleepyD or one of the other experienced breeders might offer more help if you are worried.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Yep - sounds like it's bending it's neck back and too. They do this sometimes, like the Leo equivalent of you banging your chest if you have something 'stuck'. (Or is that just me??!!) :lol2:

My big fella Max does it after having his 3rd or 4th Dubia sometimes, I take it as a sign they are getting full and I normally don't offer any more food after seeing them do it.


----------

